# Extra-Dimensional Spaces, NonDimensional Spaces, Pocket Dimensional Space... Yeah.



## Bloodsparrow (Oct 26, 2003)

Bag of Holding
Hayward's Handy Heaver Sack
Portable Hole
Rope Trick

Okay, here goes...

Two questions...

1. What is the difference between and Extra-Dimensional space (Bag of Holding), and a NonDimensional space?  In the DMG the Heaver Sack is described as both a NonDimensional and an Extra-Dimensional space... So... It's just two ways of saying the same thing?

2.  The 3.5 DMG, clearly states what happens when you combine the Bag of Holding and the Portable Hole, but that's it... So what happens with other combinations of "Extra/Non-Dimensional space items and spells?  

Now I seem to remember, back in my old 2e days... That it was bad to combine any of these things... I also seem to recall that the results were described to me involving the words "creeping doom"... But I could just be confusing that with something else... We used to drink a lot of coffee back then...


----------



## FrankTrollman (Oct 26, 2003)

Now adays, the only bad thing is those described in the items themselves.

That means if you put a portable hole in a bag of holding - bad. If you put a bag of holding into a portable hole - bad.

But you can but a bag of holding into another bag of holding and the worst that will happen is that you can't find your toothbrush.

-Frank


----------



## MacMathan (Oct 26, 2003)

post removed


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Oct 26, 2003)

Okay then, I'll rephrase. (Sorry about that.)

As both Frank and I have already stated, it doesn't say anything other then the case of a Portable Hole and a Bag of Holding...

Was is always like that?  And should it be?


----------



## FrankTrollman (Oct 26, 2003)

> Was is always like that? And should it be?




No. There used to be some tables about what happened when you put two extradimensional things into one another. It usually exploded things. This was bad, because what was and was not an extradimensional space was not defined.

-Frank


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2003)

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> And should it be?




It should be (and is AFAIK) exactly like Frank said. If it were any different, bags of holding wouldn't even exist anymore... because noone in his right mind would be so stupid to carry one one of those timebombs.

"You go through the portal and... *poof* the world around you collapses... New characters again, gentlemen!" 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ricochet (Oct 26, 2003)

Another explosive situation might arise when taking a Bag of Holding into a Rope Trick or similar spell-locale.

It says:

"It is hazardous to create an extradimensional space withon an existing extradimensional space or to take an extradimensional space into an existing one."

What this means, it doesn't say, but according to this the general rule is that bad things happen.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It should be (and is AFAIK) exactly like Frank said. If it were any different, bags of holding wouldn't even exist anymore... because noone in his right mind would be so stupid to carry one one of those timebombs.
> 
> "You go through the portal and... *poof* the world around you collapses... New characters again, gentlemen!"
> 
> ...




Those are the breaks, bad thing happen sometimes. No PC has a _right_to carry one without danger.



> Rope Trick
> Transmutation
> Level: Sor/Wiz 2
> Components: V, S, M
> ...


----------



## Ferret (Oct 26, 2003)

It sounds like extra-dimensional spaces have more space inside then they should. Objects in Non-dimensional spaces have no dimensions. This means if one goes in another they work against each other and explode/implode. IMHO.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 26, 2003)

This is an ambiguous area that the MotP should have addressed.


----------



## revnodice (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a couple questions. I'm having difficulty finding any solid rules on this issue. This is a 5E campaign.

The Setup:
The Demon Lord Orcus (MM52) is bound to an object (MM51). The binding occurred on the Material Plane. Time passes... My player characters found the object and placed it inside Heward's Handy Haversack (DMG174). Per the description of Heward's Handy Haversack, the object went into an extradimensional space.

The Questions:
1.) Can extradimensional spaces exist within the Material Plane?

2.) Does placing the object into an extradimensional space break the binding which occurred on the Material Plane?

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Demon-in-Extradimensional-Space#ixzz4YQo3Kl2Z


----------

